# المنتديات الخاصة > كتب وتعليقات >  هدية قيمة ..اضخم مكتبة قانونية على مستوى النت.. متجددة ومجانا

## أم خطاب

هدية قيمة ..اضخم مكتبة قانونية على مستوى النت.. متجددة ومجانا

*تحميل مباشر من موقع الفورشير*

*المكتبة تشمل*

*ابحاث قانونية فى مختلف التخصصات القانونية

كتب قانونية فى مختلف التخصصات القانونية

اعداد الجريدة الرسمية

اعداد الوقائع المصرية

رسائل ماجستير فى القانون

رسائل دكتوراه فى القانون

قوانين مصرية

فتاوى مجلس الدولة

احكام مستأنف مستعجل تنشر لاول مرة

قرارات جمهورية

قرارات وزارية*

*شاهدوا الصور*




























الدخول من هذا الرابط 

http://www.4shared.com/dir/2724166/d...1/sharing.html



منقول للفائدة العامة

----------


## ahmed_5791

من فضلكم كلمة المرور لفتح الكتب

----------


## ahmed_5791

كلمة المرور من فضلكم

----------


## أم خطاب

كلمة المرور 
[rainbow]كمبوتة[/rainbow]


منقول من دار العدالة والقانون العربي

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*اعجبنى هذا الموضوع الرائع واشكر زميلتى المشرفة / أم خطاب على الطرح لكى تعم الفائدة على أعضاء ورواد المنتدى الكرام*

----------


## محمد حسن عطيه

مشكورين على المجهود الطيب

----------


## أم خطاب

الشكر لله
وبارك الله فيكم جميعا

----------


## hamsa2010

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . 
 وجزاكم الله الف خير على هذا المجهود الرائع
بس ياريت كلمة المرور لفتح الكتب

----------


## mohaminoh

مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع ولكن اين الباسورد

----------


## salah+

شـكــرا وبارك الله فيكي

موضوعاتك دائما هنا مليئة بالذخائر

شكرا

----------


## محمد ابوالجود

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## عربي فريد

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## أحمد الدهشوري المحامي

اكثر من رائع جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## انا الطموحة

جزاكم الله خيرآ .. سعيده بانضمامي لمنتداكم الموقر 

تحياتي لـــــــــكم جميعآ

----------


## eme_2009

لو سمحتوا عاوزة كلمة المرور للابحاث وبجد جميل جدا الموضوع

----------


## rawand

لو سمحتوا عاوز كلمة المرور للابحاث

----------


## بو شاهر

[Qجزاكم الله خيرUOTE=ahmed_5791;9409]من فضلكم كلمة المرور لفتح الكتب[/QUOTE]

----------


## بو شاهر

[qجزاكم الله خيرuot=_5791;9409]من فضلكم كلمة المرور لفتح الكتب[/quote]

----------


## زايد الشامي

احسنتم وبارك الله فيكم 
نتمنى نشر الثقافة القانونية و هي ثقافة ووعي أفراد المجتمع بحقوقه وواجباته، ويترتب على نشر هذه الثقافة فوائد جمة يأتي في طليعتها خلق ثقافة وطنية كلية يعي فيها المواطن حقوقه وواجباته. وهو مطلب يُنادى به للإيمان العميق بأهميته في تعميق فكرة المواطنة الصالحة. لذا كيف يمكن نشر ثقافة الحقوق والواجبات في المجتمع، أي ما هي الوسائل المتاحة لذلك؟

----------


## مجدى فؤاد

من فضلك حاولت اكثر من مرة تنزيل المكتبة القانونية   الا  انه  قد تم  رفعها من على النت      لذلك التمس من حضرتك   اضا فتها   الى الايميل الخاص  بى  ولسيادتك   جزيل  الشكر

----------

